# Guys, what do you think about this joke? :D



## Laza (Sep 14, 2015)

I uploaded a video few days ago on youtube, i would like to hear your opinions, what you think about this, video was made only for fun. (i don't know is this the best place to post this,i post it here cause this isn't serious theme )


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It was your intention to "slav" it up?  Good job at improvising!


----------



## Laza (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you  I hope i will made a second part


----------

